# Nissan Prairie/Stanza no start when hot



## hellgrace5 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi,

Nissan Prairie/Stanza QR20DE will not start up when warm or hot.

It only starts in the morning when cold! It really frustrates me. 

P/S It cranks but doesn't fire up. Also its not overheating.


----------

